# is it too late to breastfeed?



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there, I was mix feeding my daughter for about 6 weeks then stopped breastfeeding. She is now 11 weeks old. Is it too late to breast feed or will I be able to start up my milk supply? 

Thank you
Sarah


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

U need to talk to ur midwife or HV, or contact the breast feeding clinic at the hospital if u have one. another port of call might be NCT whatever u do u need to start asap, are u putting her to the breast?


----------

